# First entry date question



## quintin_sephenson (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have had my PR visa for a while now and I'm about to make my first trip to Aus (wahey). I am the primary visa holder, and my wife and 2 kids are secondary applicants. As we may all know, at the moment price of a holiday downunder is quite pricey for a family of four and will eat into my funds thus affecting my final move date.

On one of the attachments of my visa just stipulates "*You must make your first entry date to Australia *before `8 April 2013.", but is does not clearly stipulate who "you" is. Is this me, the primary applicatant or each and every person on the application? The main letter is addressed to me, so I'm interpretting this "you" as me the primary applicant. It may be just me being daft because of the way I am reading things. So my question is do only I as the primary applicant have to visit Aus by the date, or do all of the secondary applicants have to visit as well?

Any help would be great.

Cheers
Queuball.


----------

